# Driving License requirement with eye glasses



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi

My cousin has high power eye glasses number that is -7.0 in each eye. She holds UAE DL drives in UAE without any issues. Can she drive in Oz or does she have to get her eyes rectified through laser surgery first?

As per website in OZ, Driving fitness requires person to be have vision of 6/12 with one eye or both eyes, but its confusing how it relates to actual number she has.

With number she has, can she pass the eye fitness test in OZ ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You're confusing the prescription of her lenses with her actual corrected visual acuity. If her glasses correct to at least reduced vision (6/12) then she is able to drive as long as she is wearing her corrective lenses. Most people who wear corrective lenses have their vision corrected to "normal" vision (6/6, also known as 20/20). Her visual acuity will be tested by reading an eye chart (the poster with the letters on it at different sizes).


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> You're confusing the prescription of her lenses with her actual corrected visual acuity. If her glasses correct to at least reduced vision (6/12) then she is able to drive as long as she is wearing her corrective lenses. Most people who wear corrective lenses have their vision corrected to "normal" vision (6/6, also known as 20/20). Her visual acuity will be tested by reading an eye chart (the poster with the letters on it at different sizes).


Alright, now its clear to me. Thanks so much for clarification.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Along the same line, is there any requirement for hearing capability? My left ear has some degree of hearing loss.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

AFAIK, hearing ability is not tested for private vehicles. It is not a mandatory requirement like eye sight. But again, this varies from state to state and case by case. But generally, hearing disability is not considered a major factor, especially if it is partial. If u wear a hearing aid all the time, it would be a good idea to inform the officer if asked.


----------

